# Don't know what to do next.....



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

You can see from my sig that I had a daughter naturally conceived in 2002 then 3 natural conceptions/miscarriages at 40/41, then 3 failed ivfs at 42 and was diagnosed in 2009 with unexplained infertility. I have had immune testing and karotyping all normal, hysteroscopy in feb which removed a small polyp. I never got a huge number of eggs with IVF but all were top grade with 2 embryos transferred on first two transfers and 3 embryos transferred in my last cycle, never tried to get to blast tho. 

Financially we are done with IVF and back to trying naturally, every month I get a lh surge and ov pain with a fairly regular cycle, give or take a day or so in length. My Fsh level is 8 and lh 7, estrodial, prolactin, testosterone etc all within normal range. I've tried DHEA and other supplements but ditched them all except folic acid.

I don't know what to do or whether to give up the dream......


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Donor! 


With ? Shared risk option

At least your DP has good sperm....unlike mine.....but I do have the option of a Scandinavian blue eyed donor


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

131 views and no reply but from dilly dolly

Well the decision taken out my hands really as I attended my last appointment with my NHS consultant today (although I self funded all my treatment). Basically in their opinion I have crap eggs, too old and overweight so don't bother. Devastated to hear it but at least they were honest. I have two choices donor eggs or move on.

Chand x


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont think you should give up without a second opinion - its not like you tried a dozen times. Can you go and see a private fertility expert for a consultation about other options than IVF?You're not that old either! As for weight, that isnt impossible to deal with either, is it?? Anyway, good luck and don't lose all hope.  As its an NHS clinic maybe they are just managing their demand and resources not really thinking about you.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Chandlerino

Tell the cheeky gits to bog off!

Old, fat and crap eggs.....cheeky buggers!

Did you tell them your DP has super sperm!?

Try donor at a nice clinic....don't give up too soon!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Bless you for replying x

Blink- I'm going to get second opinion from serum in Greece but I think we will move to donor eggs now.

Last go - bless you for following your dream whilst juggling family issues. I have friends who's second daughter has a rare chromosome disorder which wasn't picked up until she was born. The dr who delivered her knew her condition straight away yet it was never picked up on scans. Both of their dd's were ICSI babies.

I am not giving up!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Chandlerino said:


> Bless you for replying x
> 
> Blink- I'm going to get second opinion from serum in Greece but I think we will move to donor eggs now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Chand, 

If you can find it within yourself to try again, then don't give up on your dream just because some tw*t of a doc told you that it's over.  They are NOT always correct! Oooh, they make me wild when they say ****e like that! 

Good luck to you! 

Liesa x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks leisa,

Sadly the NHS in my experience has been rubbish from a fertility and recurrent miscarriage perspective. Next cycle I will put my trust in someone who doesn't see me as a number and will tailor my protocol to Me if necessary or will be honest and tell me to go straight to donor eggs and not keep going on and on about my bleedy age! We will have one more shot and that will be it.


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Where are you thinking of going, Chand? 

I'm currently looking into doing a tandem cycle at Dogus in Cyprus.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably Serum in Athens but have save up first. At least with DE I can put it off for a bit x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Would it help for me to give you a really anecdotal reply? 
A good friend of mine, had been trying for some time since her late 30s/early 40s. No joy. Went to private clinic, turned out DH didn't have super sperm, so they had to do IVF. Disastrous cycle - hardly any follicles, only one egg retrieved, she was very ill after EC, awful. Went for follow up and told not to bother trying again, too old (44 at this point). A year later, she was naturally pg and now has a 4 year old.

I know from bitter experience that everyone else's happy tale doesn't always mean you will have the same happy ending. But IVF isn't necessarily a great indicator of what's going on, or what is possible. Definitely get some second opinions.

As a manufacturer of very duff eggs myself, I also had my amazing surprise natural BFP when I was 40 and I was told this was very much against the odds.

I don't know how you feel about alternative therapies, but I do feel that acupuncture from a fertility tx expert (I went to the London Acupuncture Centre http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/ ) helped me with issues that weren't picked up by my clinic, and that both helped my ICSI treatment to work when it did, and also possibly helped me conceive naturally when I conceived my 2nd child.

Best of luck, and if you do go to Serum, hope all goes well with that.

Claire x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Chandlerino

I would say not to give up if you aren't ready to!  Get yourself on a superhealthy regime (diet and supplements a la Zita West/Marilyn Glanville), get some weight off (easier said than done, I know - I really know   - but you CAN do it) and (I agree with CW) try acupuncture if you haven't tried it already.  It all might just help with a natural BFP and certainly won't harm your chances with a DE cycle (or even an OE cycle with another clinic) if you go down that route.

Good luck      

Ellie


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Chand - in my experience doctors love to tell us we are too old, too this, too that - quite right to stuff 'em!  I don't have much pratcial to say...erm have you done a hard core preparation diet?  Stupid question, how about the supplements?  Or trying some new ones?  Sounds like you are doing the right stuff.  I'm in similar shoes with DE, I think.  Lastly, my friend had number three at 46, her man has super sperm.  I don't think she took any supplements but she had them all quite close together.

Diesy xx


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear you've been treated so badly by your doc. I definitely think you should get a 2nd opinion and maybe read 'inconceivable' by Julia Indichova - I know everyone knows someone who had their own miracle but it's a really inspirational story about a woman who refused to listen to the negative views of the medical establishment. Whatever you decide, wish you all the success in the world


----------

